# Boulder Estes Carter Lake?



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

I was hoping someone here has done this ride and can give me advice on routes, etc. I have done Estes from Boulder quite a few times, but I always loop it with highway 7, lyons, ward etc. 

I was hoping to make a little more epic and involve carter lake, and go up or down devils gulch. I rode the MS150 many years ago and we rode up to fort collins and then up devils gulch to estes and I really liked that part of the ride. One of the routes I had in mind was ride up lee hill, lefthand, ward, over to estes, then down devils gulch to 34, but from there I don't really know a good route back. 

Can anyone help? I am thinking of probably knocking out the big hills first, and then limping back on the diagonal or something really flat if possible. An approximation of time/mileage would be helpful also, I am guessing it's over 100 for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## SenorBlanco (Feb 16, 2005)

kokothemonkey said:


> then down devils gulch to 34, but from there I don't really know a good route back.


I live in the Mont and ride these roads quite a bit. Off 34, take a right on N. Carter Lake Rd. From there, you can either take a right on Pole Hill Rd and climb up the back side of Carter, or you can continue straight (avoiding Carter Lake). Either way you'll end up in the same place and then you've got cyclist friendly roads south. 

The turn you'll need to make is just south of the turnoff to Carter, I think its CR23. The road curves to the east and you want to veer right which takes you south towards Boulder. You'll basically follow this road all the way till you hit a T intersection (quite a few miles). At that intersection, you'll go right and after a mile or so this will turn back south and leads you to Highway 66 and 75th. Go straight across 66 and keep heading south either to Nelson Rd (to go to 36 near Left Hand Canyon) or to 119.

See this route to get an idea of the route for the section from 34 to 66....
http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/activity/1128308


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Senor Blanco's right. If you come down 34 through Drake, there's no where to start heading back to Boulder until you pass the dam store and approach the City of Loveland. I would just turn right when you see signs for Carter Lake and work your way back from there.


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I am going to try this out soon.


----------

